

Anyone looking for part-time web development work? - il

So while you genius developers are working on your pre-revenue startups, is anyone looking to make some extra cash? I need some fairly simple PHP scripts written, mostly data scraping with curl and analysis of that data. 
If you're interested, please email me with your experience and a reasonable hourly rate at silent.watcher[at]gmail.com. Whoever I pick will get more work in the future.<p>Thanks.
======
Zak
Upvoted because I'd like to see more posts of this type here. That said, I
suspect interest in PHP gigs here is rather low, as most people here seem to
dislike PHP.

If you're not attached to PHP, you'll get a lot more people interested - me,
for example.

